# Reliance Net users : which is the unlimited download scheme?



## trivisingh (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi,

I am from Mumbai and I am looking to get a "broadband" connection. anyway the important thing for me is that the connection should be uncapped. I remember somebody saying that there is a reliance platinum scheme which offers unlimited net connection at 1500/- per month. can somebody give me the details on this and what will I need to do to get the connection as I dont have a reliance phone. can I get this connection at reliance webworld centres.

thanks


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi,
Please use the sticky thread in the general discussions section for more information on broadband schemes available.


----------



## din (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Reliance Net users : which is the unlimited download sch*



			
				trivisingh said:
			
		

> Hi,
> ....
> I remember somebody saying that there is a reliance platinum scheme which offers unlimited net connection at 1500/- per month. .....
> thanks


Reliance Platinum plan
Total - Rs. 1500 + tax will come to 1650 per month nearly  
Initial deposit - 800 + 1500 I think , out of which 1500 , u will get it back ( deposit )
Speed - Usually 30 - 50 kbps up / down , Downloading 10 KBps , it is a good option ,  ( from my experience , could download about 15 CDs last month ) 
Downtime - Total was 30 mins ( 15 + 15 ) last month - for me
U will get the conn same day u apply ( mostly )
In this forum go4inet , ranjithbajpe and din use platinum plan .
Overall opinion ( form my side ) - May not b the best , but nice plan and service . 
Read more about the plan at 
*www.relianceinfo.com/Infocomm/Rim/rconnect_tariffs_details.html

.


----------



## trivisingh (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks for the detail, din. it sure looks like a good option especially since I am more interested in an uncapped connection. having a broadband connection is of no use if you are limited to a couple of GBs per month


----------



## daj123 (Feb 10, 2005)

call up your local cable operator. he might have some good plans.


----------



## lavanian (Feb 12, 2005)

"Reliance...Speed - Usually 30 - 50 kbps up / down , Downloading 10 KBps , it is a good option , ( from my experience , could download about 15 CDs last month ) "

....Thats bad!! A broad band connection should have a cap of 256 KBPS up/down ....instead try BSNL broadband , though I'v not tried it , I believe it is FAST... Any one's tried BSNL's Rs 500 Per month 256 K connection??[/list]


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 12, 2005)

broadband broadband broadband!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is wat iam seein in this forum.. guys y not u SEARCH the FORUMS B4 pasting!!!!!!!!! all broadband stuffs are in the thread below 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14034


----------



## lavanian (Feb 12, 2005)

oops


----------



## lavanian (Feb 12, 2005)

oops


----------

